# triumph cycles from nottingham



## triumphra (19 Sep 2011)

hi all could anyone help, recently brought a triumph cycle which has made in nottingham and i am looking any information on this cycle how old what it should look like etc. thanks


----------



## ian turner (20 Sep 2011)

Without a description, model name or photograph that's a bit like saying I bought a ford car.


----------



## Hilldodger (20 Sep 2011)

It will be a post war Raleigh with Triumph badges on.


----------



## ian turner (20 Sep 2011)

Hilldodger said:


> It will be a post war Raleigh with Triumph badges on.


Which narrows it down to 55 years (bought by Raleigh in 56) as you can still buy them it seems as they are a budget mountain bike. See here for instance.
Make that 46 years if it's really made in Nottingham as they closed the factory back in 2002.


----------



## Black Sheep (20 Sep 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triumph_Cycle

wikipedia history of the triumph cycle company.


----------



## Falwheeler (20 Sep 2011)

I had a Triumph Palm Beach, bought new in 1965 for passing my 11 plus


----------



## tyred (21 Sep 2011)

Definitely a Raleigh with a Triumph badge if it is made in Nottingham. Probably one of the slightly generic single or three speed roadsters, although not as well specced as the period Raleighs as Triumph was used as downmarket badge by Raleigh. Expect a plastic saddle instead of a leather one, and no dynohub lighting. The Triumph Twenty for example was a cheaper, basic Raleigh Twenty with single speed rather than SA gears. Many Triumph badged bikes were made in the Raleigh factory at Hanover Quay in Dublin and some were shipped back "home" wearing made in Nottingham badges prior to 1968 legislation which meant the country of origin had to be declared.


----------



## triumphra (21 Sep 2011)

tyred said:


> Definitely a Raleigh with a Triumph badge if it is made in Nottingham. Probably one of the slightly generic single or three speed roadsters, although not as well specced as the period Raleighs as Triumph was used as downmarket badge by Raleigh. Expect a plastic saddle instead of a leather one, and no dynohub lighting. The Triumph Twenty for example was a cheaper, basic Raleigh Twenty with single speed rather than SA gears. Many Triumph badged bikes were made in the Raleigh factory at Hanover Quay in Dublin and some were shipped back "home" wearing made in Nottingham badges prior to 1968 legislation which meant the country of origin had to be declared.


----------



## triumphra (21 Sep 2011)

hi tyred, thanks for your comments, the bike has a three speed s/a gear on it and dyno rear wheel set which do work, iam not sure wear to find model number or serial number as the paint work isnt the best so until the weekend and some decent light i cant have a good luck at it


----------



## bottombracket (21 Sep 2011)

I seem to recall that date (year and month) of manufacture is cast into the shell of the SA hub gear - if it is the original hub that will give you an idea...


----------



## Dave7 (12 Dec 2011)

I've just come across this thread so------ a few months out of date!!!
I had a Triumph Palm Beach as my 1st proper bike. Not certain but It would have been around 1959-63ish. If my memory is correct is was blue & silver with 3 speed sturmy archer. I rode it with pride


----------

